# Unlimited data plan



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Did y'all guys here that Verizon is gonna kill the unlimited data plan, for those who are "Grandfather" in will loose there unlimited data which they say,if ur coming from a 3g smartphone android device or iphone 4 and willing to upgrade to a 4G LTE, regardless you will lose ur unlimited plan and have to pay for the data package from upgrading to a 4G LTE. I was kinda shocked my self from hearing from this. My opinion is why remove the unlimited package for those who been grandfather in, I mean didn't they already had a vote but why now? What do you guys and girls think?

Thundershed


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Oct 16, 2011)

I am thinking class action lawsuit if I broke the contract they would want compensation well so do I.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

My bs sensor went crazy when I heard about this, but those that buy new devices at regular sale price won't be affected til 2014, and who knows, rates on share data plans might be okay anyway. There's no need for outrage until the terms of the new plans are released imho. I am grandfathered I so I'm not happy, but not outraged just yet.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## TheMyth (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not thrilled about this idea at all. If I'm signed on a unlimited data plan, that's how it should be. I am a heavy user and my wife knocks her fair share of data down as well. Our area just got 4g service, and our data consumption has definitely went up. The quicker your service, the more you can surf. So the more you are going to use. Between my wife and I, we would go over the 10gig plan that Verizon has in place. I have already told my wife that we will have to buy her next phone outright/full price or on a deal. I will do whatever I can not to lose the unlimited data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

TheMyth said:


> I'm not thrilled about this idea at all. If I'm signed on a unlimited data plan, that's how it should be. I am a heavy user and my wife knocks her fair share of data down as well. Our area just got 4g service, and our data consumption has definitely went up. The quicker your service, the more you can surf. So the more you are going to use. Between my wife and I, we would go over the 10gig plan that Verizon has in place. I have already told my wife that we will have to buy her next phone outright/full price or on a deal. I will do whatever I can not to lose the unlimited data.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


if your off contract verizon can do anything they want to your plan including getting rid of your unlimited. all u can do is upgrade right before the change and hold unlimited for two years


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

TheMyth said:


> I'm not thrilled about this idea at all. If I'm signed on a unlimited data plan, that's how it should be. I am a heavy user and my wife knocks her fair share of data down as well. Our area just got 4g service, and our data consumption has definitely went up. The quicker your service, the more you can surf. So the more you are going to use. Between my wife and I, we would go over the 10gig plan that Verizon has in place. I have already told my wife that we will have to buy her next phone outright/full price or on a deal. I will do whatever I can not to lose the unlimited data.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


yea man I hear u I don't wanna lose mine either! My upgrade is next month and I sure don't wanna loose my unlimited data for an upgrade. But the dude got a point either way u will loose ur unlimited which really do suck!

Thundershed


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Did y'all guys here that Verizon is gonna kill the unlimited data plan, for those who are "Grandfather" in will loose there unlimited data which they say,if ur coming from a 3g smartphone android device or iphone 4 and willing to upgrade to a 4G LTE, regardless you will lose ur unlimited plan and have to pay for the data package from upgrading to a 4G LTE. I was kinda shocked my self from hearing from this. My opinion is why remove the unlimited package for those who been grandfather in, I mean didn't they already had a vote but why now? What do you guys and girls think?
> 
> Thundershed


Where have you been? This is old news and the thread is in the Verizon carrier discussion section. Where this thread will probably migrate to.

A good thing don't last forever and grandfather's don't live forever. Lol

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Where have you been? This is old news and the thread is in the Verizon carrier discussion section. Where this thread will probably migrate to.
> 
> A good thing don't last forever and grandfather's don't live forever. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


well hell I didn't know but I seen this when I was looking on YouTube when I was checking out the HTC Droid incredible 4G

Thundershed


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Where have you been? This is old news and the thread is in the Verizon carrier discussion section. Where this thread will probably migrate to.
> 
> A good thing don't last forever and grandfather's don't live forever. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Not everyone is obsessive about these things like you and me ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## herbie906 (Jul 8, 2011)

Last thing I read was that Verizon was only going to force grandfathered contracts when purchasing a phone at subsidized pricing. I do hope that this is true but like theMichael said you are no longer on contract and they can do what every they want.


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

theMichael said:


> if your off contract verizon can do anything they want to your plan including getting rid of your unlimited. all u can do is upgrade right before the change and hold unlimited for two years


Exactly. It's like people don't understand how a contract and the free market work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

